# Front Rack Audio Tubes



## crwBrute7504x4I

Just got in my fusion marine speakers so I will be putting everything together today. Don't know if anyone has posted a set up like I'm building I searched and didn't find any so here goes my atv audio build.










. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i helped my friend do one of these and we attatched his radio to an ammo can....we siliconed where the wires came out of the PVC and then sprayed some of that bed liner in a can then wrapped it in some camo vinyl stuff from walmart and its held up great!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ok so here it is













I am gonna do a how to on these tomorrow when I get better pics.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dang that looks good! can't wait to see the how to!


----------



## JPs300

Looking good man, I would bolt them down with u-bolts though instead of just having them strapped. 


I debated going to Y's & 4 speakers, but the wifey got me a set of Memphis Marine 8's for Christmas so I'm simply going bigger. - Instead of a radio I just run an amp in the tube & use my phone/mp3 player to operate it. Mine goes under quite regularily, the less electronics I have to try to keep sealed up the better.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

That's what I did I debated on having a radio but decided it wouldn't look good cause there was just no room to put it so I ordered a small 800 watt marine amp and ill tell ya that thing screams! I can barely hear my bike at WOT with the volume wide open so I think it does the job well. Also I thought about u bolts and decided to make do with straps until I have enough time to build a bracket for the tubes. I really hate having plastic racks!!!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadcummin

I made mine with 4 6.5s and a 800 watt amp got 150 bucks in whole set up


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

All together I got about 350 in it but I bought really good speakers I only spent 50 on the amp and those y's were 30 a piece and the shortest 6" PVC I could find was 10' so that wassent cheap either.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadcummin

I found a package deal on eBay for 4 6.5s and a 800 watt amp with iPod hook up and all
Is marine grade for 114 to the door and works and sounds good I wanted to go all out on speakers but didn't want to spend alot on speakers to get submerged an covered in mud


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

*How to build 6" Y split tubes.*

Parts List

2-6" pvc y's
2-6" pvc cleanout fittings with threads
2-6" pvc cleanout threaded caps
1-short piece of 6" pvc pipe, shortest I could find was 10'

I used 6" speakers with this setup but have also used 6-1/2" speakers with the same setup. 

First I glued in the threaded cleanout fitting in the single end of the y"s and used a dead blow hammer to get it as tight as possible.

Next I cut 4 small peices of 6" pvc pipe and glued them in to the double ends of the y's. Make sure you go a little past flush with the flange of the y.

Then I used my 4" grinder with a wire wheel to rough up the y's and painted them with spray on bedliner.

While waiting for the bedliner to dry I started drilling holes in the pod of my bike for the aux, volume knob, and toggle switch and began running wires.

Once the bedliner dried I drilled holes in the y's for all wires to run out of.

Next I put the y's on the bike and installed and wired up the amp and ran all speaker wires out of their holes.

Then I installed the speakers. I have found that if you find a drill bit a couple of sizes under the size of the screws and drill a pilot hole you don't run the risk of splitting the pvc.

After installing the speakers I used black silicone and sealed up all wire holes in the y's and wired up the toggel switch.

Last flip on the switch, hook up the phone or ipod, and enjoy.

All pics are in order of the above steps and I didn't include pics of wireing as no bike or person is the same also didn't include painting pics for the same reason.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

The rest of the pics.

Also I used straps to secure these to my rack I am going to redo this later and build a bracket to mount the y's properly.


----------



## eagleeye76

Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Tht looks great!!


----------



## wideawakejake

those turned out great. never thought about using a Y before. very nice man.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Thanks I have been racking my brain for several months trying to figure out how I wanted to do this. It was between y's or fiberglass and I finally decided to try these. I'm extremely happy with how they turned out and even happier with the sound they pump out. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

Nice work.....I have to get some better speakers mine suck they have like no base and cant really hear when ridding just cheapies from eBay.So what kind would be a good sounding speaker that doesn't cost too much. I got the 6.5 split tubes we made.


----------



## Dbright

I made one of these with the 114 4-6.5" speaker and amp setup from Pyle. I personally was not impressed. My newest one has a "true" 200 watt ssl amp and some higher power Pyle marine speakers. This setup is way louder but I will probably be upgrading the speakers beyond those. 

Also my newest addition was a Bluetooth controller inside one of my y pipes. One I used is a home adapter that I had to get a cheap 12v to 5v converter to run correctly.

























90' RCA is because was a tight fit. I should be able to hook my phone to amp directly with Bluetooth adapter, leave my phone in my pocket in lifeproof case, and rock on. I have not completely buttoned it up yet. I bet the schedule 40 will reduce the range of the Bluetooth but all I need is it to work with me on bike.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's a sweet set up, with the Bluetooth and all. Let us know how it works when you button it all up.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

That's a cool setup I just wanted something simple so I got one of those waterproof bags with headphone jack inside to put my phone in. The only thing I got from Pyle was the amp I did research on my speakers and fusion was one of the only ones that has true marine products the rest are just marine certified which means they can get wet but if submerged they won't last long. I don't expect the amp I got to last long so I have been researching amps to replace the one I got


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbright

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> That's a cool setup I just wanted something simple so I got one of those waterproof bags with headphone jack inside to put my phone in. The only thing I got from Pyle was the amp I did research on my speakers and fusion was one of the only ones that has true marine products the rest are just marine certified which means they can get wet but if submerged they won't last long. I don't expect the amp I got to last long so I have been researching amps to replace the one I got
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would recommend the ssl waterproof amp. I got the non waterproof off eBay for like 40$ shipped. Later found the marine amp for couple dollars more. Just a little added insurance if u do spring a leak. I have been happy with mine so far. Really to much for pyles top rated marine speaker, in 6.5" anyway.


----------



## JPs300

My Aplines & my bud's JLs go under water most every ride & have for over a year now w/o any issues. 


I still need to get my new set-up built for the 8" Memphis marines that the wifey got me for Christmas. Been too busy with everything else.


----------



## brutemike

My cheapo pyles and amp go under all the time and not one problem going on two year now but would love to have a BETTER sounding speaker im just not sure what to get and don't want to spend a lot.I want something with a little more bass to it these ones don't have much at all.


----------



## Tyson388

I am looking to do mine, and these look great.


----------



## Dbright

Update about Bluetooth. Overall I guess I was very happy with it. Did have slight hum when connected to Bluetooth receiver. But music barely turned up or 4 wheeler idling and it was no longer audible. Only complaint I had was every time I started, or killed the 4 wheeler power was briefly interrupted to the Bluetooth receiver and would have to reconnect to the receiver after starti g or stopping. My fix is going to be straight wiring it to the battery with a toggle switch on the y pipe itself.


----------



## whoolieshop

I've got a Bluetooth adapter on my personal ride as well and I love it! Mine is a jvc unit and they're not cheap or waterproof so I've got to be real careful with it. The Whoolie Shop is going to be developing a waterproof one eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lileiger

man i built a y pipe wth 4 wet sounds 6.5's and the pyle hydra 4 channel and it sounds horrible. its like it doesnt have enough air space. i have built regular split tubes with one speaker per tube but i just cant get this split tube to sound right for the life of me! thinking its the amp just not having enough power. Whats this SSL amp you mentioned above?


----------



## whoolieshop

That Pyle hydra amp is your problem if you ask my opinion. Youve got nice speakers that aren't getting enough power pushed to them. Thus they sound bad. 

I would look at a nicer amp. Rockford fosgate. Wetsounds etc. never go by the wattage those guys put on the box as mobile audio tends to lie a lot about power outputs. 


Look at the fuse on the amp you have. Multiply the size of the fuse in amps by 12. That is the absolute maximum wattage the amp could ever produce before blowing the fuse. Chances are its 75% of that number at best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop

IMO the ssl amp is only marginally better. It does not have any kind of adjustable crossover. It will produce some okay power but you get all the bass as well into the 6.5's. You'll run out of power again and the songs will distort at higher volumes with bassy songs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lileiger

ok, well i'd like to make it work, since i am into it this far what amp would you suggest? shoot me a PM if you dont mind and il just order from you.


----------

